# Danger! Do you use one of these?



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I did - it was one of those that has a thread underneath, thus:









A long story cut even longer :smile: I was in Germany and was treated to a fantastic trip down the Rhine to see the annual firework display. A very popular event.

Because of the crowds, I mounted my Canon 20D on a monopod that for some reason I had fitted the double adaptor. I hoisted the camera above everyone's head and took my photos - I did this over a period of an hour or so.

After the last firework died, I lowered the camera to take it off the monopod when it literally fell into my hand! The adaptor had snapped! 










Later, looking closer at the thing, I was horrified to realise that there was so little 'meat' holding the thing together. Only a millimeter or so of brass!



















So, if you have an adaptor like this, throw it away before it causes a heart break!

I was extremely lucky that mine gave way when my hand was under the camera! You have been warned!


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

oh no! - not the 5D! - could have been a real disaster Donald, and probably would be blamed on excessive weight bearing or something lame by the maker if you complained. Can't believe they only had so little holding it together!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

It's exactly the same mechanical design, just a different size, as the nut for screw-fittings used to hold connectors to cards at the back of PC's .. I can't remember how many of those damn things I broke when tightening the nut some years back.

I have been toying with an idea, that I have had for some years, to make my own fixing using a bolt and a wing nut .. I have the hardware, just haven't found the combination that I feel safe with.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Not the 5D2...It was the 20D but it would still have been a disaster


----------

